
Small Town in NH Tries to Add Interior Street View to Every Store on Main Street - gelizondo
http://paragondigital.com/blog/paragon-digital-helps-put-keene-on-the-map/
======
gelizondo
Here's an example Interior View of a coffee shop:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Brewbakers+Caf%C3%A9/@42.9...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Brewbakers+Caf%C3%A9/@42.9316306,-72.2783855,3a,75y,226h,90t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1stFZqA8Hd0sQAAAQz6deSxw!2e0!3e2!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DtFZqA8Hd0sQAAAQz6deSxw%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dsearch.TACTILE.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D129%26h%3D106%26yaw%3D226.71208%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x89e17380b6e03661:0xc87baee40cd00adf!6m1!1e1)

Disclaimer: I worked on this community service project. All of our services
were free. Just trying to help get small town Keene, NH on the map.

